# Apple Tablet



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2010)

McGraw-Hill spills the beans...

Confirmation of an Apple Tablet release tomorrow
Check out 2:48
http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?play=1&video=1396376379


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, right!  Now that I JUST bought a Nook!   

Oh well....it's probably out of my price range anyway - I will wait for the 2nd generation!


----------



## irish (Jan 27, 2010)

i almost always wait for the 2nd or 3rd generation. that way all the bugs have been worked out.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, I'll admit, it looks like I was wrong a few months back when I believed this wasn't happening until later this year. It's not official (yet) but it looks like they may be announcing it today. Don't know when it'll ship.

Either way, I forget who was in on the discussion at the time but I missed this one.


----------



## Transit (Jan 27, 2010)

If they go with ATT as a sole carrier I'll be disapointed because I really like the  idea.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with one of the comments made on TV today - it will be interesting to see if this really replaces anything we all use now, or if this is additive.  The thought is that if the tablet is additive the sales will be slower.

Ann


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Either way, I forget who was in on the discussion at the time but I missed this one.



   

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=824418&postcount=30

The iPad is here!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

How much does it cost?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> How much does it cost?



Wireless networking only:

16GB: $499
32GB: $599
64GB: $699

Wireless + 3G:

16GB: $629
32GB: $729
64GB: $829

All unlocked so if you have a GSM micro-SIM it may "just work" (per Steve). AT&T option for wireless, no contract (month to month). 250MB for $14.99 or unlimited for $29.99 per month. 

It looks amazing!

"Ships in 60 days"

http://www.apple.com/ipad/


----------



## Transit (Jan 27, 2010)

I was a little disappointed that it has no camera.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

I feel much better now   - I am way to cheap to spend $500 on an eReader and I am really happy with the Nook (Barnes and Nobel eReader) that I got for Christmas for half the price.  Hopefully, the price will come down on the 2nd or 3rd generation....

*I know it does a lot more than a Nook, but I don't use an iPod, fancy cell phone, Blackberry,  etc. and I like to use a full size computer to surf the web.  I'm sure it's a great product, but a bit to rich for my (cheap) blood!


----------



## Stricky (Jan 27, 2010)

While I like the concept (one item to do music, read books, watch movies, do work) I was not that impressed. It seems to just be a big iPod touch.

I will be interested in the apps that come out for it.

I too will wait for second or third generation


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm certain the price will get cheaper as time goes on. That's what Apple has historically done with their new products, though this time there are more options than usual at release. 

As you know, it's not a fair comparison to simply compare the iPad to the Kindle or Nook; the iPad does so much more. And, it starts at only $10 more than the equivalent size Kindle. This is not just an iPod Touch. 

As for cameras, Apple announced an accessory that will connect with a camera so you may download your photos to the iPad. The idea, from what I understand, is that you will be able to manage your photos on the iPad, but there's no reason to take photos with this device (it's too large to be a camera, anyway).

My opinion at the moment is that this will be a huge hit with consumers, but that it will also become a sleeper hit with businesses. For instance, this is a real Internet accessible device that's large enough to use for certain work tasks away from the office. I've been trying to have my team do this with iPhones, Blackberry's, Androids... and been unsuccessful due to complaints about ease of entering data (with the result that the data we get is incomplete and inaccurate, which requires additional time to fix = not efficient). Apple announced iWork applications (Keynote, Numbers, Pages) for this at only $9.99 each, which means you will be able to create a presentation (and give one, connected to a projector, without a laptop), edit a Microsoft Word or Excel document, and more. And, then there's email. 

This device meets every need I have in my business, and for the vast majority of my clients. That fact that it also is an eReader is secondary, though that's definitely something I will use it for as well. I suspect it will replace a number of the first adopters and avid supporters of the Kindle, since that is exactly the same audience which would be interested in this device, as well. It will be interesting to see new applications designed for this size display, and I suspect there will be many fortunes made on selling applications to this device over the next year.


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually, it seems to me as though it's far more useful from an enterprise perspective than a consumer perspective.  It isn't really revolutionary in terms of what's available in the consumer market already.


----------



## Courts (Jan 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> Actually, it seems to me as though it's far more useful from an enterprise perspective than a consumer perspective.  It isn't really revolutionary in terms of what's available in the consumer market already.



Well, as a consumer I don't know what else is out there that is so small and light weight that can be used to surf the net while watching TV. My laptop is a little too heavy and bulky.

My only problem is the price as it stands today.

As a business person, it looks ideal for use on the road.

.


----------



## Transit (Jan 27, 2010)

..............................





Ken555 said:


> As you know, it's not a fair comparison to simply compare the iPad to the Kindle or Nook; the iPad does so much more. And, it starts at only $10 more than the equivalent size Kindle. This is not just an iPod Touch.
> Kindles screen works extremely well outdoors.I'm not sure if the Ipad's screen will look as good for avid reader.
> As for cameras, Apple announced an accessory that will connect with a camera so you may download your photos to the iPad. The idea, from what I understand, is that you will be able to manage your photos on the iPad, but there's no reason to take photos with this device (it's too large to be a camera, anyway).
> I'm surprised they didn't include a camera/webcam for Skype,Facebook ,Twitter,Ilook these social media services are huge now.I agree this device could be huge for business and schools.


----------



## mshatty (Jan 27, 2010)

It's a very fancy toy, not too many real life practical applications.


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2010)

Courts said:


> Well, as a consumer I don't know what else is out there that is so small and light weight that can be used to surf the net while watching TV. My laptop is a little too heavy and bulky.
> 
> My only problem is the price as it stands today.
> 
> ...



  Yeah, I guess that's my point.  It's evolutionary technology, not revolutionary.  For the price premium to a smart phone, and given that it's not pocketable, it seems over priced for the consumer market.  For a business, when compared to a notebook, it seems more reasonable.  I'll have to go play with one to form a final opinion.  I'm just going off a review that I read online today.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 27, 2010)

I just have a hard time justifying one of these products when I can get a full blown PC for just a little bit more (if that).


----------



## Transit (Jan 27, 2010)

The more I read about it the more I dislike it .No Flash ,no multitasking,no camera, no SD slots. It's just a big ITouch.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

mshatty said:


> It's a very fancy toy, not too many real life practical applications.



This is the attitude most critics have whenever Apple releases a new product. By and large, they've all been wrong.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> It's evolutionary technology, not revolutionary. For the price premium to a smart phone, and given that it's not pocketable, it seems over priced for the consumer market.



Ask yourself why there is such a high expectation with a new product from Apple. It's quite rare for a revolutionary product to be released, from any company. Is that really your main complaint? I suspect some are reacting negatively based on the price alone, as you suggested, even though at a $499 starting price it's significantly less than many thought it would be (and only $10 more than the equivalent size Kindle...).

For myself, my business, and my clients I know we would be thrilled with even just incremental improvements in efficiency and productivity on a regular basis. It does seem that this is evolutionary, and that's even better.

Remind yourself it's just 1.5 lbs and quite small. For portable use, I can definitely see myself leaving my laptop behind on short trips or meetings. This becomes especially true as many businesses (and consumers!) take to the cloud for data storage ~ just think Google. With a bluetooth/portable keyboard, it's even possible to write on the iPad without using the screen keyboard. Once again, this isn't just a large iPod Touch... but there are many similarities, which are entirely on purpose.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Transit said:


> The more I read about it the more I dislike it .No Flash ,no multitasking,no camera, no SD slots. It's just a big ITouch.



Apple is expert on designing products to fit certain market segments. It could have lots of ports and features, but that would likely cannibalize sales from their other, existing, product lines. The iPad, as designed, won't likely do that.

There's always another viewpoint when it comes to Flash. I happen to agree with you that I'd like it included, but I have a number of colleagues who are quite pleased that Flash isn't here (which, by the way, is the same issue on the iPhone). FYI, Flash requires a lot of processor power, battery life, would freeze the browser now and then, and permit security holes. Flash is a great tool, and I use it on projects myself, but it's not appropriate for every device.

I wouldn't be surprised if the iPad includes a camera in a future version, but like I posted earlier I really don't think I'd use it much as a camera. The device is just too big for camera use. However, there are accessories to connect a camera (and SD slots, from what I understand) so you could import your pictures and edit/view them from the iPad. This device just replaced all portable storage units that many people purchase for long trips (in order to keep their photos on one unit and off their SD cards).

As for multitasking... well... that's old news for Apple and the iPhone. You should ask yourself why they don't have it...yet.

And lots of people are saying the iPad is a large iPod Touch. Sure, if you only use it as an iPod for music and existing applications. But, you'll have the office productivity tools (Apple's Microsoft Office equivalent applications) you can use along with a full version of Apple Mail. FWIW, even if it's "just a big ITouch" millions would buy it. But it's not. It's a lot more.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2010)

I may look at it fairly seriously. I've been considering a Kindle and a new netbook. The new iPad would have a cost of a bit more than either and quite a bit less than both. 

I don't know how much I need a 'media player', but who knows? 20 years ago I didn't know I 'needed' a cell phone. Now it's for all intents and purposes my only phone, camera, game device and who knows what-all else.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Transit said:


> Kindles screen works extremely well outdoors.I'm not sure if the Ipad's screen will look as good for avid reader.



Great question. I'm not sure. But, if the iPhone screen is any indication this use should be fine.



> I'm surprised they didn't include a camera/webcam for Skype,Facebook ,Twitter,Ilook these social media services are huge now.I agree this device could be huge for business and schools.



Well, I have two thoughts on this point. First, I agree that a webcam for this use would be immensely popular. And I can see them adding it in a future version (it may have not been included due to cost. When Steve wants to hit a price point, sometimes features get left out so it can be sold at the right price). Second, I wonder if by not including it in this version they give AT&T a little more time to improve their network so when it does hit it won't consume too much of the network bandwidth.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 27, 2010)

This turned out to be a huge dissapointment for me!  I've been following this for months and was checking the Internet today b/c I knew it was getting announced today.  No videocamera was a huge mistake IMO.  I won't be able to skype with it which means it won't replace my cheap acer netbook for travelling.  I was really expecting to be pre-ordering this, but looking at it I don't even think I'll get one now.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

In regards to Flash, I just came across this blog at Adobe that may be of interest to some of you.

http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/01/building_ipad_apps.htmlhttp://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/01/building_ipad_apps.html



> We announced the Packager for iPhone at MAX 2009 which will allow Flash developers to create native iPhone applications and will be available in the upcoming version of Flash Pro CS5. This technology enables developers to create applications for the iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad (though applications will not initially take direct advantage of iPad’s new screen resolution). It is our intent to make it possible for Flash developers to build applications that can take advantage of the increased screen size and resolution of the iPad.


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Ask yourself why there is such a high expectation with a new product from Apple. It's quite rare for a revolutionary product to be released, from any company. Is that really your main complaint? I suspect some are reacting negatively based on the price alone, as you suggested, even though at a $499 starting price it's significantly less than many thought it would be (and only $10 more than the equivalent size Kindle...).
> 
> For myself, my business, and my clients I know we would be thrilled with even just incremental improvements in efficiency and productivity on a regular basis. It does seem that this is evolutionary, and that's even better.
> 
> Remind yourself it's just 1.5 lbs and quite small. For portable use, I can definitely see myself leaving my laptop behind on short trips or meetings. This becomes especially true as many businesses (and consumers!) take to the cloud for data storage ~ just think Google. With a bluetooth/portable keyboard, it's even possible to write on the iPad without using the screen keyboard. Once again, this isn't just a large iPod Touch... but there are many similarities, which are entirely on purpose.



  The primary reason Apple generates huge expectations is that they advertise and hype like crazy.  Don't get me wrong, I think Apple makes great products, and the more stuff every company introduces, the better for everyone.  My only "complaint" is that the products seldom meet the hype in that they'd have to be revolutionary to do so.  Almost everything that exists on the iPad already exists on numerous smart phones.

  I've already stated that I see this as a great device for enterprise use, and it may attract a large gaming faction.  But for a lot of people, the fact that it's not "pocketable" means it might not be a good alternative to a smart phone.  In addition to business usage, I can see this being nice for vacations and leisure time, but is the average person going to drag this thing around with them as they run errands and go about their day?  I guess we'll see.........


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Things not to do in life...

McGraw-Hill axed from iPad launch after CEO leaks on TV
http://venturebeat.com/2010/01/27/mcgraw-ipad/


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Elan said:


> The primary reason Apple generates huge expectations is that they advertise and hype like crazy.  Don't get me wrong, I think Apple makes great products, and the more stuff every company introduces, the better for everyone.  My only "complaint" is that the products seldom meet the hype in that they'd have to be revolutionary to do so.  Almost everything that exists on the iPad already exists on numerous smart phones.



I hope you say the same about Microsoft... advertising is part of the game. Apple is simply great at it. Oops? Perception is key, and lots of people fan the flames of an impending Apple release. Then wall street gets upset because the <insert product name here> doesn't do <wish list item 1>, <item 2>, and <item 3>. Oh, my. 



> I've already stated that I see this as a great device for enterprise use, and it may attract a large gaming faction.  But for a lot of people, the fact that it's not "pocketable" means it might not be a good alternative to a smart phone.  In addition to business usage, I can see this being nice for vacations and leisure time, but is the average person going to drag this thing around with them as they run errands and go about their day?  I guess we'll see.........



The most important part that you're missing is that this isn't intended to be a smartphone or a laptop, and certainly isn't intended to be taken with as you run errands. It's _*different*_. And some are having a hard time realizing how to fit it into their lives, while some of us think it will become quite natural. Yet lots of people love their BN Nook and Amazon Kindle, and take them with so they can continue their book while waiting for an appointment, etc. This really isn't a stretch. I expect that in a few months your perception may be markedly different.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it's pretty awesome, but don't like the monthly price to use it online.  I'd want to use it on my existing internet service - maybe I can, but I missed that.  

As for the camera, I think it'd be pretty weird to pick up something that size to use it as a camera.  It'd make more sense to plug in a gizmo of some kind, like a little web cam, I guess.....

I'm not so sure about typing on a keyboard that doesn't have the tactile sensation.  Presumably it'll vibrate or click (optionally) like touch-keypads on phones, but still it'd seem necessary to keep the eyes on the fingers to ensure they're in the right place.  

I haven't looked it closely enough to see if you can write on it like a PDA and then have it translate to text - if so, it'd be super for taking notes in classes or meetings, or just about any kind of writing or doodling.


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I hope you say the same about Microsoft... advertising is part of the game. Apple is simply great at it. Oops? Perception is key, and lots of people fan the flames of an impending Apple release. Then wall street gets upset because the <insert product name here> doesn't do <wish list item 1>, <item 2>, and <item 3>. Oh, my.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important part that you're missing is that this isn't intended to be a smartphone or a laptop, and certainly isn't intended to be taken with as you run errands. It's _*different*_. And some are having a hard time realizing how to fit it into their lives, while some of us think it will become quite natural. Yet lots of people love their BN Nook and Amazon Kindle, and take them with so they can continue their book while waiting for an appointment, etc. This really isn't a stretch. I expect that in a few months you're perception may be markedly different.




  I'm not "missing" that the iPad is different.  What I'm trying to identify is whether it's uniquely useful.  To many people that won't matter.  They'll go buy one just to say they have one.  There are a lot of people that drop $500 to be cool.  An iPad is lot cheaper than a Loius Vuitton purse, and will be more recognizable to the masses....


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 28, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I think it's pretty awesome, but don't like the monthly price to use it online. I'd want to use it on my existing internet service - maybe I can, but I missed that.
> 
> As for the camera, I think it'd be pretty weird to pick up something that size to use it as a camera. It'd make more sense to plug in a gizmo of some kind, like a little web cam, I guess.....


 
They all come with wifi so they should work on your home wifi network or any open access wife network just fine without any charges. The only charge will be if you want to access the internet using AT&T's ceullular 3G network.

No webcam just kills this for me. It would've been so easy for them to build in a little webcam that I'm just shocked they didn't. All netbooks nowadays have webcams built in. I was soooo looking forward to using this for skype. Now I just don't see how this will replace my Acer netbook which I was hoping it would.

A camera with video capabilities like the iphone would've been very nice too. I agree that I wouldn't use it as my main camera, but I could really envision myself sitting down surfing the web on it only to have my 5 y/o do something cute. I could then quickly switch it to the video recorder and record him and immediately upload it to youtube for all the family to see. This is the main use of my iphone video recorder/camera.

I've been following this thing for months on macrumors and youtube and I'm just soooo disappointed with what Apple came out with.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113110

Anybody who's followed my posts knows that I've become a huge Apple fan ever since getting my iphone which I still think is trully revolutionary and the best little device I've ever purchased. To me, however, this iPad is no more than a bigger itouch. Again, I'm a huge fan of the itouch and my 5 y/o has one and it's his favorite "toy." However, the itouch is a lot more portable then this thing so having just a big itouch serves no purpose for me.

I don't care that it has iworks b/c frankly I expected that. I was expecting it to also have iMovie and other OS X type of programs. If it can't replace my Acer netbook which has MS Office on it then it doesn't have much use for me. I'm soooo dissapointed and let down b/c I was fully expecting to be placing my pre-order for it in the next few days and now I don't think I'll be getting one. My iphone is frankly a lot better with video, GPS and a phone etc etc.

I do think it will blow the Kindle away, but that's not really the market I was personally interested in anyway.

BTW, the iPad is getting hammerred on the Apple boards like macrumors.

I'm just soooo dissapointed!!!


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> No webcam just kills this for me. It would've been so easy for them to build in a little webcam that I'm just shocked they didn't. All netbooks nowadays have webcams built in. I was soooo looking forward to using this for skype. Now I just don't see how this will replace my Acer netbook which I was hoping it would.



The iPad isn't a netbook. Why insist it should have similar features?

If you start down the path of wishes, then the usual requests will come up...


USB
FireWire
Ethernet
Mouse
External Display (not just a projector)
Replacable battery
Verizon
Camera (WebCam and Pics)
Phone (FYI, VoIP over 3G is also allowed as of today by Apple/AT&T, which indicates use of the iPad as a phone using a VoIP solution)
User installable OS X applications (MS Office, FileMaker, etc)
User installable applications (rather than deploying via iTunes Store, and being limited to 50 without Apple's approval)
 
Basically, it should be a really small computer with all the features we're used to in a laptop. But that's just totally unrealistic and goes against the entire nature of this product. I can see it change over time to replace the entry-level laptops (as you wanted) but expecting that on day one isn't reasonable. _It's just not a netbook._



> I don't care that it has iworks b/c frankly I expected that. I was expecting it to also have iMovie and other OS X type of programs. If it can't replace my Acer netbook which has MS Office on it then it doesn't have much use for me.



Well, I'm glad you expected it - I certainly didn't. I thought it might have some office productivity applications (and iWork makes complete sense) but wasn't sure by any means. I also was fairly confident it would be based on the OS used on the iPhone (which is OS X), but knew they would never release it as a direct competitor to the laptop line, so that meant it had to be a closed system of some type, more like the iPhone. And since the iPhone has a loyal and large audience already, the odds were that it would have a similar system.

I learned many years ago not to get my expectations too high with new technology products. It's incredibly easy to read the rumor sites and hope for a product that does everything...but that's just incredibly unrealistic. I left the bleeding edge of new products and software many years ago, and prefer to work on released products (after being burned too many times to count).

[/quote]I'm soooo dissapointed and let down[/quote]

Yikes, you did have high expectations!



> I do think it will blow the Kindle away, but that's not really the market I was personally interested in anyway.



Do you have a Kindle? If you were in the market for one, then you might be inclined to get this instead. If not, then it's not quite as easy a decision... and it obviously needs to replace something which already works for you. Apple's looking for this to fit in your life differently than a laptop, at least at the moment. Sorry, but it doesn't sound like you were the market Apple wants for this first gen product. Perhaps the next version will have more features like those on your wish list.



> BTW, the iPad is getting hammerred on the Apple boards like macrumors.



ROFL. That's all the rumor sites are good for, anyway... The professional lists I'm on are mostly quite positive about the iPad. I'm looking forward to learning more about the device.

FWIW, this type of reaction has happened many, many times when Apple announces new products. This isn't a new phenomenon by any means. Some people are happy, others are upset. I'm not advocating that this is the greatest thing ever by any means, but I certainly don't discount its purported purpose and the likelihood that it will have a positive impact on my life, either personally or in business. 

As a reference point, I spoke with a number of clients (and exchanged dozens of emails) today about the new product. All expressed extreme interest in using the product for either themselves personally or for their business. None of them told me they wished it had a camera, a webcam, or Microsoft Office. Only a few of those clients are all-Mac; most have a majority of Windows systems (and servers), and are starting to embrace Apple. And this I did while at WKORV supposedly on vacation (but somehow knew today and tomorrow would be 'work days' ).


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2010)

Elan said:


> What I'm trying to identify is whether it's uniquely useful.



This is a great question to keep in mind over the next few months, once the product starts to sell. I don't have the (short) answer to this yet, but hope to soon! 

I can imagine lots of potential uses of the new device in business using custom applications and services designed for the display. For consumers, I suspect the overall user experience will simply be so great that many will prefer to use it instead of their computer for certain tasks. And, frankly, that alone may justify the purchase price.


----------



## mshatty (Jan 28, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I hope you say the same about Microsoft... advertising is part of the game. Apple is simply great at it. Oops? Perception is key, and lots of people fan the flames of an impending Apple release. Then wall street gets upset because the <insert product name here> doesn't do <wish list item 1>, <item 2>, and <item 3>. Oh, my.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important part that you're missing is that this isn't intended to be a smartphone or a laptop, and certainly isn't intended to be taken with as you run errands. It's _*different*_. And some are having a hard time realizing how to fit it into their lives, while some of us think it will become quite natural. Yet lots of people love their BN Nook and Amazon Kindle, and take them with so they can continue their book while waiting for an appointment, etc. This really isn't a stretch. I expect that in a few months your perception may be markedly different.



The main difference I see is that it's bigger and has a nicer screen.  You can't even print directly from the ipad without an application.  Duh!:annoyed:


----------



## Elan (Jan 28, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> This is a great question to keep in mind over the next few months, once the product starts to sell. I don't have the (short) answer to this yet, but hope to soon!
> 
> I can imagine lots of potential uses of the new device in business using custom applications and services designed for the display. For consumers, I suspect the overall user experience will simply be so great that many will prefer to use it instead of their computer for certain tasks. And, frankly, that alone may justify the purchase price.



  Personally, I'm not going to rely on sales figures to be indicative of anything other than good marketing.  As I said before, there's a huge constituency that will buy one just because they're the cool thing to have.  In case one hasn't noticed, electronic gadgets have become status symbols in today's society.  That's why parents give their 8 year olds iPhones and Droids.  

  Lastly, you keep insisting that the iPad is not a netbook.  We all get that.  But at $500 I think it is reasonable that the iPad's feature set should be a superset of a device that's half as expensive.  I think that's all anyone is trying to say.  If the iPad was $249 or $299, the netbook and Ipod Touch comparisons would be fewer.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Elan said:


> The primary reason Apple generates huge expectations is that they advertise and hype like crazy.



Yeah, I see how well that works for GM... When's the last time you turned on the TV and _not_ seen an ad for a GM vehicle?


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> FWIW, this type of reaction has happened many, many times when Apple announces new products. This isn't a new phenomenon by any means. Some people are happy, others are upset. I'm not advocating that this is the greatest thing ever by any means, but I certainly don't discount its purported purpose and the likelihood that it will have a positive impact on my life, either personally or in business.



Same thing happened with the iPod, iPod Touch and iPhone. I doubt anyone would call either of these products a failure...


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yawn.  Blah blah blah.  big deal?  Not so much.  Game changer? Not so much.  Over priced?  OH YEAH!


----------



## Transit (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes ,I was expecting all of this and more.The way it stands now it's just a nice device .If they added all the rest it would have a ground breaking device.I was really hoping that it was more like a net book.I think they pushed it out quickly because there is a bunch of these devices about to be released.The Android based tablet should also be interesting.Another big disappointment is it shoud have started at 64g and went up from there.


"Ken555" -The iPad isn't a netbook. Why insist it should have similar features?

If you start down the path of wishes, then the usual requests will come up...

USB
FireWire
Ethernet
Mouse
External Display (not just a projector)
Replacable battery
Verizon
Camera (WebCam and Pics)
Phone (FYI, VoIP over 3G is also allowed as of today by Apple/AT&T, which indicates use of the iPad as a phone using a VoIP solution)
User installable OS X applications (MS Office, FileMaker, etc)
User installable applications (rather than deploying via iTunes Store, and being limited to 50 without Apple's approval)


----------



## Elan (Jan 28, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Yeah, I see how well that works for GM... When's the last time you turned on the TV and _not_ seen an ad for a GM vehicle?



  I wasn't aware that GM had entered the personal electronics market.  

  I'm not bashing the iPad.  As I said earlier, every new electronics device introduced just provides more choices for the consumer, and that can't be viewed as anything but positive.  And given that I work in high tech, it provides more opportunity for me.  I'm just saying that based on what I've read thus far, the iPad isn't revolutionary, and it doesn't seem like it's feature set justifies it's pre-release hype, or much more importantly to me, it's price.  If I'm later proven wrong, I'll buy one.  Is there anything wrong with making those observations?   

  If you, or anyone else sees this as a "must have" device, get in line 60 days from now and knock yourself out.  Hell, buy a gross of 'em.  That's just more opportunity for me.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 28, 2010)

I will add that if they can get the eBook availablity anywhere close to the Kindle it could be the Kindle killer. Why spend the money on a Kindle when for just a little more you can watch movies, TV, listen to music, read your email, check Tug bbs, order Christmas presents, work on a presentation.

It seems their market is that end of the spectrum (eReaders) more then it is to take market from laptop buyers.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2010)

I want one.  I could use an iPod Touch with a big screen.  That feature by itself makes it very attractive to me.  It think $499 is cheap.  However, I will wait until the third version comes out.  I usually don't buy the first or second version of anything.  Let them work out the bugs first.

As for it not being pocketable, I don't need that.  I have an iPhone that meets that need.  I need a product that I can take with me when I want to do more on a big screen.

For that, all I need is are the following:

1) Application to turn my iPhone into a wireless router.  There is one available now if you jailbreak your iPhone.

2) Online shared drive like Mobile Me that works with Windows PCs so I can share files across all of my computers.  I have a server now for file sharing, but I need it anytime, anywhere.  An enhanced Mobile Me will do it.  They are close.

3) Microsoft Office so I can work on business documents at the tennis courts when I am watching my kids play.  If not full office, at least a light weight version that works well.

4) Fast on/off.  Probably has it since there is no hard drive and it is just a big hard drive.

5) Easy to touch type on the screen.  This is a big one.  I don't like typing with my thumbs.  It's too slow.  Often times, I will defer responding to emails on my iPhone waiting until I can get to my laptop.  External bluetooth keyboard might work, too.  I don't like products with more than one piece, though.  The pieces tend not to be where I want them

6) 64G may not be enough memory.  Probably need 4 times that even with a hard drive in the sky.

I might break my own rule and purchase a first generation product if the touch typing works well and I can find a way to load my business files onto Mobile me.


----------



## Elan (Jan 28, 2010)

Stricky said:


> I will add that if they can get the eBook availablity anywhere close to the Kindle it could be the Kindle killer. Why spend the money on a Kindle when for just a little more you can watch movies, TV, listen to music, read your email, check Tug bbs, order Christmas presents, work on a presentation.
> 
> It seems their market is that end of the spectrum (eReaders) more then it is to take market from laptop buyers.



  I agree with this.  The Kindle and their ilk are way over priced for what's effectively a single function device.  IMO, $99 seems to be about the right price point for a Kindle.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 28, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if Kindle (and Barnes and Noble) will be able to hold the line on their prices for individual books.  Publishers are excited about the IPad because they will be able to charge more for a book (with estimates that the final prices will be about three to four more dollars per book).  They hope to force Kindle (and Barnes and Noble) into line.

Will people interested in ereaders be willing to pay more both for the reader (the IPad) and then three to four more dollars per book? Or will they stick to the current devices (which include the ITouch, by the way, which is what I use for an ebook reader)?

Time will tell.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 28, 2010)

I just don't see how it could be used with a webcam or as a phone.  

Webcam: it's designed to be sitting fairly flat, and would be too big to pick up and aim at something - perhaps a small swivel-up camera would make sense.   

Phone: again, rather large to hold up and talk into.  

Anyone remember the Newton?  This is a very grown-up version of it.  I hope it's more successful than Newton was!

I'll have to go to the store and play with it.

DS and I love all-things-Apple, and he's already trying to talk me into one for an A in his J-term class. Ha!  A semester of straight As, sure, but one A?  Nope!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 28, 2010)

*It's a TUG Checker!*



Stricky said:


> I will add that if they can get the eBook availablity anywhere close to the Kindle it could be the Kindle killer. Why spend the money on a Kindle when for just a little more you can watch movies, TV, listen to music, read your email, *check Tug bbs*, order Christmas presents, work on a presentation.
> 
> It seems their market is that end of the spectrum (eReaders) more then it is to take market from laptop buyers.



Hey, that's a really great point - now I HAVE to have one!   Woo Hoo :whoopie:


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not in the market for an e-reader b/c I use my iPhone for that with the kindle app.  I actually did buy a kindle, but soon after that I got my iPhone and no longer found a use for the kindle.  I prefered the iPhone over the kindle b/c I can read in bed with all the lights off and my wife sleeping which I can't do with the kindle.  I gave my kindle away to my mom.

Honestly, I don't think my expectations were too high.  If the darn thing would just have a webcam I would be buying it in an instant and I would probably love it and travel replace my netbook with it for travelling.  The other stuff would've made it revolutionary IMO.  Social networking is HUGE and I can't believe they didn't build in a webcam.

I'm glad you like it Ken, but IMO it sucks, and that's coming from someone who fully expected to be pre-ordering one today.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Elan said:


> Personally, I'm not going to rely on sales figures to be indicative of anything other than good marketing.  As I said before, there's a huge constituency that will buy one just because they're the cool thing to have.  In case one hasn't noticed, electronic gadgets have become status symbols in today's society.  That's why parents give their 8 year olds iPhones and Droids.
> 
> Lastly, you keep insisting that the iPad is not a netbook.  We all get that.  But at $500 I think it is reasonable that the iPad's feature set should be a superset of a device that's half as expensive.  I think that's all anyone is trying to say.  If the iPad was $249 or $299, the netbook and Ipod Touch comparisons would be fewer.


So it doesn't matter whether a product sells or not? Business is easy, it all boils down to: product sells=good product doesn't sell=bad. Not sure I get your point here. Status symbol or not, if they sell truckloads of them, it is, by definition, a successful product. Regardless of whether you (or others) think it's a good enough product for your uses.

I hate Windows. I don't think anyone could say Windows hasn't been a successful product.

And who cares whether it has netbook features or not? You've admitted it is not a netbook. So stop comparing it to one. A car costs tens of thousands of dollars more than a netbook yet it doesn't have any features a basic $250 netbook has so should we say a car is bad because it's not like a device it's not intended to be like? I know, extreme example but...


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Elan said:


> I wasn't aware that GM had entered the personal electronics market.


My point was, advertising alone does not make a product sell like was implied by Apple marketing the heck out of their products.



Elan said:


> I'm not bashing the iPad.  As I said earlier, every new electronics device introduced just provides more choices for the consumer, and that can't be viewed as anything but positive.  And given that I work in high tech, it provides more opportunity for me.  I'm just saying that based on what I've read thus far, the iPad isn't revolutionary, and it doesn't seem like it's feature set justifies it's pre-release hype, or much more importantly to me, it's price.  If I'm later proven wrong, I'll buy one.  Is there anything wrong with making those observations?
> 
> If you, or anyone else sees this as a "must have" device, get in line 60 days from now and knock yourself out.  Hell, buy a gross of 'em.  That's just more opportunity for me.



It's funny, it's all of the haters who are claiming this is not a, "revolutionary," product. I never was looking for a revolutionary product. If that's how you define whether this is a good product or not, then yes, I'd agree, it's far from revolutionary. That doesn't mean it's a bad product, however. The iPod Touch was hardly revolutionary when it was released. I think it's a very good product which has been extremely successful.

A product doesn't have to be revolutionary to be good.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Transit said:


> Yes ,I was expecting all of this and more.The way it stands now it's just a nice device .If they added all the rest it would have a ground breaking device.I was really hoping that it was more like a net book.I think they pushed it out quickly because there is a bunch of these devices about to be released.The Android based tablet should also be interesting.Another big disappointment is it shoud have started at 64g and went up from there.
> 
> 
> "Ken555" -The iPad isn't a netbook. Why insist it should have similar features?
> ...


But if you want all of this just buy PowerBook or a netbook of some sort. That's the point. This is not intended to be that product. Never was intended for that. If you're looking for an inexpensive netbook, I doubt you'll ever see something like this from Apple. It's not in their business model.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Stricky said:


> I will add that if they can get the eBook availablity anywhere close to the Kindle it could be the Kindle killer. Why spend the money on a Kindle when for just a little more you can watch movies, TV, listen to music, read your email, check Tug bbs, order Christmas presents, work on a presentation.
> 
> It seems their market is that end of the spectrum (eReaders) more then it is to take market from laptop buyers.



Ah, and I think you've hit the nail on the head. This, imo, is intended to go head to head with the Kindle-type devices out there and improve on them. On that front, I believe they've done quite well.

I didn't hear anyone complain the Kindle doesn't have a camera or a color screen or...


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Elan said:


> I agree with this.  The Kindle and their ilk are way over priced for what's effectively a single function device.  IMO, $99 seems to be about the right price point for a Kindle.



Been saying that for a while about these types of devices and that is the only reason I don't have one as I read all of the time and I'm sick of all of the books I have laying around.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I'm not in the market for an e-reader b/c I use my iPhone for that with the kindle app.  I actually did buy a kindle, but soon after that I got my iPhone and no longer found a use for the kindle.  I prefered the iPhone over the kindle b/c I can read in bed with all the lights off and my wife sleeping which I can't do with the kindle.  I gave my kindle away to my mom.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think my expectations were too high.  If the darn thing would just have a webcam I would be buying it in an instant and I would probably love it and travel replace my netbook with it for travelling.  The other stuff would've made it revolutionary IMO.  Social networking is HUGE and I can't believe they didn't build in a webcam.
> 
> I'm glad you like it Ken, but IMO it sucks, and that's coming from someone who fully expected to be pre-ordering one today.



So it sucks because it doesn't have a webcam? That makes absolutely no sense at all. Personally, most people I know, never use the webcams they have on their computers already. Sure, a lot of people do, but I just don't buy that's as big a deal breaker as some are making it out to be. Most people are using their camera phones to upload pics to social networking sites these days. I know that's how I do it and all of my friends as well.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I'm glad you like it Ken, but IMO it sucks, and that's coming from someone who fully expected to be pre-ordering one today.



It sucks because it doesn't have a webcam?  That's rather extreme.  I think no webcam is the correct product decision. If anything, it should be a peripheral so that it can remain in a fixed position separately from the iPad.

I'll bet someone comes up with an application that allows you to wirelessly tether your iPhone to your iPad and use the camera on the iPhone as your webcam.  This would work better than being on the iPad because then you can keep the webcam separate from the iPad and you can use it at the same time you are skyping family.

I'd rather do it that way since I don't want to pay for 3G service twice.  Once for my iPhone and one for my iPad.


----------



## Elan (Jan 28, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> So it doesn't matter whether a product sells or not? Business is easy, it all boils down to: product sells=good product doesn't sell=bad. Not sure I get your point here. Status symbol or not, if they sell truckloads of them, it is, by definition, a successful product. Regardless of whether you (or others) think it's a good enough product for your uses.
> 
> I hate Windows. I don't think anyone could say Windows hasn't been a successful product.
> 
> And who cares whether it has netbook features or not? You've admitted it is not a netbook. So stop comparing it to one. A car costs tens of thousands of dollars more than a netbook yet it doesn't have any features a basic $250 netbook has so should we say a car is bad because it's not like a device it's not intended to be like? I know, extreme example but...



  I never said anything about whether it would be a successful product.  I'm not sure where you got that.  I couldn't care less whether Apple makes no money or oodles of money off the iPad (except that Apple buys components my employer makes   ).   All I care about is whether I should buy one.   I don't have any dog in any of these personal electronics discussions.  I will always buy the device that best suits my needs, regardless of manufacturer.  

  Your car analogy is more than extreme, it's not even pertinent.  I (and others) compare the iPad to a netbook and/or smartphone, because, unlike a car, they're all personal electronics devices that have many overlapping features.   Depending on personal needs, I would think anyone considering an iPad would at least contemplate a similarly featured smart phone or netbook .  I also never said the iPad was bad.   I think it's a cool device, and I'm all for integrating multiple features into singular devices.  I'm just not overly enamored with it thus far, mainly due to the price.

  Why so defensive?   It's just a difference of opinion on the utility of a product.  I respect your opinion, I just don't currently share it.  I've even said that my opinion was based on the limited information available, and is subject to change.  Have you done the same?


----------



## Transit (Jan 28, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> But if you want all of this just buy PowerBook or a netbook of some sort. That's the point. This is not intended to be that product. Never was intended for that. If you're looking for an inexpensive netbook, I doubt you'll ever see something like this from Apple. It's not in their business model.



Thats why I was disappointed. I thought it would be more.As it stands now it's less capable than an Iphone.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 28, 2010)

Geez, why so defensive regarding my opinion?  That's all it is!

Yes, IMO no webcam means it sucks.  I think it will be a successful product and will blow the other e-readers out of the water.

However, IMO there's a large social networking crowd out there that would love this thing if it had a webcam and they could skype with it.  Apple is completely missing this population.

So in summary, without a webcam IMO it sucks!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Geez, why so defensive regarding my opinion?  That's all it is!
> 
> Yes, IMO no webcam means it sucks.  I think it will be a successful product and will blow the other e-readers out of the water.
> 
> ...



I think it's a puny market.  But, if it's huge, Apple will add it later.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Geez, why so defensive regarding my opinion?  That's all it is!......So in summary, without a webcam IMO it sucks!



I sure don't have a dog in this fight. I've never owned any Apple product, but am actually considering the new iPad. Thinking about a webcam, where would you put it in a flat tablet? I can't think of a built-in mounting option that in Skype use would show any image of the user than a distorted chin-prominent view. I can, however imagine a small, wireless, perhaps tripod- or combo tripod/pistol grip camera that would link to the tablet and provide much more pleasing images to the iPad. Perhaps it might have some memory- or a micro SD slot to give it usefulness as a stand-alone camera. 

As usual, just a thought. Apply salt as needed.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Jan 28, 2010)

*How would a webcam work?*

I'm missing something here....can someone help me with how a product that (I think) would be used in a horizontal or slightly tilted position (lap or knees) would work as a webcam - unless you wanted to take pics of the floor or ceiling?

I don't think I'd use it vertically, hence I just visualize using it as a webcam.

But again, maybe I'm missing something.  Please clarify.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I sure don't have a dog in this fight. I've never owned any Apple product, but am actually considering the new iPad. Thinking about a webcam, where would you put it in a flat tablet? I can't think of a built-in mounting option that in Skype use would show any image of the user than a distorted chin-prominent view. I can, however imagine a small, wireless, perhaps tripod- or combo tripod/pistol grip camera that would link to the tablet and provide much more pleasing images to the iPad. Perhaps it might have some memory- or a micro SD slot to give it usefulness as a stand-alone camera.
> 
> As usual, just a thought. Apply salt as needed.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I am assuming that Clemson would want to have the webcam on the monitor side of the iPad.  Then, it would be like the laptop screen of a PC just without the keyboard and stuff.  You would probably sit it on a cradle that would act as something like a picture frame holder.

I agree that a Bluetooth webcam that wirelessly connects to the iPad would be a superior solution.  Then,  the iPad does not have to be non-stationary when the webcam can be.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Geez, why so defensive regarding my opinion?  That's all it is!
> 
> Yes, IMO no webcam means it sucks.  I think it will be a successful product and will blow the other e-readers out of the water.
> 
> ...



Why don't you just get a wireless bluetooth webcam to go with the iPad.  I think that would work much better than a built in camera.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 28, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I'm missing something here....can someone help me with how a product that (I think) would be used in a horizontal or slightly tilted position (lap or knees) would work as a webcam - unless you wanted to take pics of the floor or ceiling?
> 
> I don't think I'd use it vertically, hence I just visualize using it as a webcam.
> 
> But again, maybe I'm missing something.  Please clarify.



Because of it's size I think most people imagine you will always have it tilted so you are looking at it straight on. Think about how people hold Kindles.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I'm missing something here....can someone help me with how a product that (I think) would be used in a horizontal or slightly tilted position (lap or knees) would work as a webcam - unless you wanted to take pics of the floor or ceiling?
> 
> I don't think I'd use it vertically, hence I just visualize using it as a webcam.
> 
> But again, maybe I'm missing something.  Please clarify.



Apple announced an accessory case which will stand the iPad up so you could easily watch a movie, etc. If it had a webcam this would be the type of item to put it at a good angle.


----------



## Transit (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to admit that even without the things I wish it had.It's a pretty sharp device.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great list! A few comments below...



BocaBum99 said:


> I want one.  I could use an iPod Touch with a big screen.  That feature by itself makes it very attractive to me.  It think $499 is cheap.



I agree! But, we all know it will probably go much lower within the next year or so. I expect the same product development cycle that we've seen with Apple's other products. Better, newer software (multi-tasking...? ), more features, faster processors, and generally greater utility. I think the $499 price is perfect since it's just slightly above the equivalent size Kindle and does so much more. And, not many look into the specs for the Kindle, since it really doesn't impact their use of the device, but consider that the DX model (at $489) only includes 4GB of storage. Of course, the iPad will require much more storage since it does so much more than just books. If anything, I think this may be an indicator that we will see prices for the Kindle reduce considerably in the near future.



> 1) Application to turn my iPhone into a wireless router.  There is one available now if you jailbreak your iPhone.



If you feel comfortable jailbreaking your iPhone then there are lots of fun stuff you can do with it. But, the vast majority of iPhone uses have no need for that, nor for converting the iPhone into a router. It's just not what it was designed to do.



> 2) Online shared drive like Mobile Me that works with Windows PCs so I can share files across all of my computers.  I have a server now for file sharing, but I need it anytime, anywhere.  An enhanced Mobile Me will do it.  They are close.



There are many other providers that offer this type of cloud storage service.



> 3) Microsoft Office so I can work on business documents at the tennis courts when I am watching my kids play.  If not full office, at least a light weight version that works well.



iWork is here and it's quite good, actually (not to mention much cheaper than MS Office).



> 4) Fast on/off.  Probably has it since there is no hard drive and it is just a big hard drive.



Reports so far that I've read, and from people I know who have used one, are that it turns on as fast as an iPhone.



> 5) Easy to touch type on the screen.  This is a big one.  I don't like typing with my thumbs.  It's too slow.  Often times, I will defer responding to emails on my iPhone waiting until I can get to my laptop.  External bluetooth keyboard might work, too.  I don't like products with more than one piece, though.  The pieces tend not to be where I want them



Yeah, I hear you on this one. I agree, the iPhone can be tricky sometimes to type on. I think the iPad will be much better. And, it does have an accessory for a keyboard, plus you could use any bluetooth keyboard with it. 



> 6) 64G may not be enough memory.  Probably need 4 times that even with a hard drive in the sky.



Well, I'm not sure about this. I have a 32GB iPhone and only use ~8GB of it, though I have hundreds of apps. Remember that you won't need anywhere near the same capacity as with a computer, because you won't have the same quantity of files. This device was made to connect to the cloud and other servers, so I expect that to be an integral part of the overall usability of the unit.



> I might break my own rule and purchase a first generation product if the touch typing works well and I can find a way to load my business files onto Mobile me.



What's stopping you from doing this now?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2010)

A general comment. Sometimes it's the true Apple fan who are the most critical of their products, not just the anti-Apple crowd. I've read a lot in the last day and the initial impressions are all over the map, with some of the most critical from avid Apple users. After all, these are the people who really want to buy the product, but can't convince themselves to do it for some reason. This happens, and it used to happen with me (don't get me started on the Macs of the early to mid-90s), but then I realized that I must be realistic with my needs. And once I figured out what would be a killer product for my actual needs, it turns out that the Apple units fit that quite well. 

I want an eReader. The iPad does that, and probably does that better than the competitors on the market right now (but I'm not certain yet).

I want an easily portable, Internet accessible, device which I can use to read and respond to emails, web sites, and TUG.  The iPad does that.

I want a unit I can take to a meeting and not be burdened with a heavy case for a laptop, yet able to access business documents and productivity applications, along with custom databases I access online. The iPad does that, and appears to be almost perfect for this.

I don't need, but am thrilled to see it has, the capability to watch TV shows and movies, and listen to music. 

It's great that it allows use of iPhone applications, and leverages the existing infrastructure. This isn't really a v1 product since the software/system has been built over the last few years, though certain features are new. 

And yes, I like the flexibility of deciding if I need to have 3G access with this unit, or if I'm okay with limiting myself to wireless only. I like having that option, and so do most of the people I've spoken with so far. Choice is great. 

The bottom line for me is to have realistic expectations on new product releases. There's no way Apple can make everyone happy when they release a new product, especially since many of the critics want a different product yet don't realize it. It's a netbook. No, it's going to be a phone. Wait, it better have a camera. What about storage? Keep in mind that only rarely does Apple completely miss the boat with their new products, and this one - admittedly - isn't quite so revolutionary as it is evolutionary. In my opinion, Apple's going to have a huge hit with the iPad because it meets, or exceeds, most people's needs, and there will be very little learning curve for the users, since many are already used to the interface as they have or used an iPhone or iPod Touch. It's got the markings of an extremely successful product launch, and I look forward to using one and seeing Apple improve upon it over the next few years.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Elan said:


> I never said anything about whether it would be a successful product.  I'm not sure where you got that.  I couldn't care less whether Apple makes no money or oodles of money off the iPad (except that Apple buys components my employer makes   ).   All I care about is whether I should buy one.   I don't have any dog in any of these personal electronics discussions.  I will always buy the device that best suits my needs, regardless of manufacturer.
> 
> Your car analogy is more than extreme, it's not even pertinent.  I (and others) compare the iPad to a netbook and/or smartphone, because, unlike a car, they're all personal electronics devices that have many overlapping features.   Depending on personal needs, I would think anyone considering an iPad would at least contemplate a similarly featured smart phone or netbook .  I also never said the iPad was bad.   I think it's a cool device, and I'm all for integrating multiple features into singular devices.  I'm just not overly enamored with it thus far, mainly due to the price.
> 
> Why so defensive?   It's just a difference of opinion on the utility of a product.  I respect your opinion, I just don't currently share it.  I've even said that my opinion was based on the limited information available, and is subject to change.  Have you done the same?



??? Defensive? Well, people are trashing a device for, quite frankly, silly reasons. It's fine if you--or anyone else--doesn't want to buy it. However, it just doesn't make it a bad product because someone doesn't like it. If _nobody_ likes it (relatively-speaking), then, yeah, it's not a great 
product.

And the car analogy is spot on. You're comparing this to a netbook--which it isn't--and I'm comparing it to a car--which is also isn't. If it were a netbook or even _intended_ to be one, then, I'm with ya. However, nothing in the things Apple has said (I've seen or heard so far that is...) has implied they're trying to compete with netbooks. Heck, _netbooks_ are falling out of favor because full laptops are coming down in price enough to buy instead.

I didn't know I had to state my opinions are based on the amount of information available right now. I'd sort of guess people would know that. Kinda hard to form an opinion based on information not available yet, eh? 

Hey, I'm not trying to convince you--or anyone else--this is a perfect device for you. Never said that and I wouldn't ever say that. However, saying (basically) this is a POS (some people have said things like this) because it's not like a product it was never intended to be is, well, it just doesn't make much sense. If it's not right for you, no worries, don't buy it. Problem solved. If they, "fix," it to your liking in the future, no worries, buy one. Problem solved.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Geez, why so defensive regarding my opinion?  That's all it is!
> 
> Yes, IMO no webcam means it sucks.  I think it will be a successful product and will blow the other e-readers out of the water.
> 
> ...



Ok, so why can you not Skype with it because it has no webcam? Last time I checked, you can still Skype with no webcam...

And again, I want to know were all these people are who actually use webcams all of the time. Obviously, they are out there since so many are sold but I can count on my two hands the times I've used my webcam which is built-in to my iMac. None of the plenty of (tech savy) friends I have use them regularly (if at all) either. I just don't think this is as big of a deal as some people have made it out to be. Nice to have? Sure. Need to have? I don't know but I don't think so.

Also, as I've said before, if you think it's a bad product because of no webcam, don't buy one. Doesn't make it a bad product just because you don't like it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> What's stopping you from doing this now?



Two things.

1) A logical reason to make an irrational decision.  I want one.  I don't need one.

2) It's not available for 2 months.


My oldest son was going to get a new laptop.  He decided that he wants and iPad instead.  So now, I have the logical reason to make the irrational decision.  Now, we just need to have it become available.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1) A logical reason to make an irrational decision.  I want one.  I don't need one.
> 
> ...



Hey, Bum! Your original question was:



> I might break my own rule and purchase a first generation product if the touch typing works well and I can find a way to load my business files onto Mobile me.



How does product availability or irrational decision making impact this question? Shall I assume your response means you think it will load your business files, and the touch typing may work well enough for you?


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

One note about my interest in this product...

I've been looking at eReaders for quite some time now. However, I've always been unhappy with them because of the cost (just to read a book) and the lack of flexibility. I don't need a full-fledged computer for this nor do I like to read books on my iPod Touch as it's just too small for me (my eyes are fine, it's just too small for me to read books on).

The wife, incidentally, also needs a way to get onto the Internet as her computer died before Christmas. All she really does is Facebook and some (very) light browsing. So she doesn't really need a full hard-core computer either.

I had broken down and bought her a netbook for Christmas. Unfortunately, it didn't work and it was a refurb so they just refunded my money rather than replaced it. Honestly, it was killing me to have to buy a PC as I'm just not a fan of Windows. But we can't afford another Mac at this time either.

She can use the iPod Touch to do this but, again, it's too small for this type of (regular) use.

If the iPad turns out to be what it looks like, this could be a perfect device which will fit our needs perfectly. I tend to only read in bed before I go to sleep. She tends to fall asleep much earlier than me. So we shouldn't have a problem with who gets face time with something like this.

Honestly, I see the iPad fitting in perfectly as a device like this. Not going to be a computer but something a little different which needs some of the processing power of a computer but not quite.


----------



## Amy (Jan 28, 2010)

From an ereader owner's perspective, I think the key reason many owe a Kindle, Sony or other e-ink based ebook reader is the ability to read without the regular glare of the backlight on the typical computer led screen.  I love my Sony reader because I can cut down on clutter and read anywhere, even under sunlight, for hours and never incur the eyestrain that I get from reading for hours on my laptop.  For that audience it is irrelevant that the Apple tablet can do "more."  There are a few very interesting new ebook devices coming out that have the apparent benefits of the eink and the ability to do "more."  For more information, see http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2010/01/17/ces-2010-the-ebook-hardware-highlights/


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 28, 2010)

PC World Hands on with the iPad

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/188090/hands_on_with_the_ipad.html


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

What Amy said - I only wanted an eReader, and the Ipad is over-kill for just reading.  YMMV


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't see spending all that money on something someone will use only once a month.:rofl:


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 28, 2010)

Magazine publishers are gearing up for electronic distribution but, until now, the eReaders were only in B&W...and reading a magazine on a laptop is a pain.  They'll be subscriber based, no doubt, and will carry ads just like the print editions.  It's doubtful that they'll let Apple take the slice of the market that they did with iTunes, but time will tell.  Also doubt that you'll be able to read it in direct sunlight on the beach like you apparently can with a Kindle.  Interesting times ahead.

Brian


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> Hey, I'm not trying to convince you--or anyone else--this is a perfect device for you.


 
You could’ve fooled me since every time myself or somebody else expresses their opinion (if it’s negative) about the ipad , it is met with our opinions being quoted followed with a long diatribe about how that opinion is “silly” and makes no sense. 

Sorry, but it’s still my opinion that it sucks FOR ME b/c it won’t replace anything I already have. Will it replace my iphone – no (and I didn’t really expect that anyway as I wasn’t looking at this as a phone). Will it replace my netbook – no (however it would have if they just put in a webcam). Will it replace my son’s itouch – maybe (but I’ll wait until his itouch dies first b/c IMO it’s just really a large itouch). So, for those reasons I don’t want to buy something extra that I would need to lug around with me. I don’t like carrying accessories either and I want everything built in a nice compact design. The darn thing doesn’t even have an SD card slot. They tout it as being so great for organizing your pictures, but how do you get the pictures onto the darn thing in the first place without having a USB card reader accessory. That’s just dumb IMO. How much extra would it have really cost them to add a SD card slot and a webcam anyway?

IMO, this device was clearly put out there as competition for the Kindle and other e-readers and for that it will absolutely smoke them. If I were Amazon I’d be very worried right now. There’s a reason Apple priced it so close to the Kindle b/c they’re making a direct frontal assault on it. If I were in the market for an e-reader I wouldn’t even consider anything else other then the ipad now. However I’m not in that market.

For that reason, I think the ipad will be a financial success for Apple. It will be revolutionary for e-readers, but that’s about it in its current form. It’s actually really close to replacing or at least competing against netbooks (not in price but I didn’t really expect that, but in how people use them for travel and in their lives), but IMO it’s not there yet. I think the reason is they wanted to get the price point so close to the Kindle that they just couldn’t afford some of the other features we’ve already mentioned we wished it had. Maybe they’ll come out with an ipad pro with a higher price point (say 1-1.2K). If they do that which I was hoping they would do in the first place I would be all over it as I wouldn’t really care too much about the price. It’s clear though that Apple wanted to make this first iteration with as low as a price point as possible to go head to head with the e-readers. I’m not happy with that decision, but again it’s just my opinion.

IMO, Apple will hit a double with this as compared to the iphone that hit a home run. The iphone was truly revolutionary IMO b/c it replaced my cellphone and it does soooo much more since it’s really like having a little computer in my pocket.

Please don’t quote me anymore telling me how ridiculous or silly my opinion is b/c it won’t change my opinion and I’m tired of feeling the need to write these long posts.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Also doubt that you'll be able to read it in direct sunlight on the beach like you apparently can with a Kindle.


 
I live in Hawaii and I use my iphone all the time while at the beach to surf the web, check TUG, and frankly do a lot of reading.  So, I don't foresee this as being a problem.

The biggest advantage that e-ink has is in regards to battery life.  A Kindle's battery lasts forever b/c once it places the e-ink page up for viewing no more battery life is used.  The ipad is stated to have 10 hours of battery life, but I bet it will be less than that.  So, IMO that will be the only advantage that the Kindle will have and the ipad will absolutely smoke it in all other categories.

I'd be very worried if I were Amazon.  I had a Kindle and it was OK, but I did think it was way overpriced for the hardware you got.  Also, any pictures or illustrations contained within the e-books did not come out too well on the Kindle.  The ipad will smoke the Kindle on this.  Illustrations and pictures will be vibrant and clear and many of them will probably be interactive.  For example, you may be able to tap on a picture and it will show you a short video like a particular sports highlight if you were reading a sports book or magazine.  The Kindle is in the stone age when it comes to this.

Ido think the ipad is light years ahead of any other e-reader and it will eventually overtake this market assuming they're able to provide similar content as Amazon which Apple will have to play some catch up with, but I think they'll get there rather quickly.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Please don’t quote me anymore telling me how ridiculous or silly my opinion is b/c it won’t change my opinion and I’m tired of feeling the need to write these long posts.



It's comments like this that really detract from a worthwhile discussion on product features, and opinions whether or not they are required for a particular use. It's really quite easy for people to get disenchanted with online systems like TUG due to comments like this one. I'd really hope you take the high road and apologize for it, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 29, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I can't see spending all that money on something someone will use only once a month.:rofl:



As opposed to a timeshare which you will only use once per year?


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> As opposed to a timeshare which you will only use once per year?


:hysterical:


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> It's comments like this that really detract from a worthwhile discussion on product features, and opinions whether or not they are required for a particular use. It's really quite easy for people to get disenchanted with online systems like TUG due to comments like this one. I'd really hope you take the high road and apologize for it, but I'm not holding my breath.



Actually, I think that you have probably gone a little overboard in your zealousness for the product.

Everyone has an opinion, but you don't need to attack others because they don't share yours.


----------



## Transit (Jan 29, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I can't see spending all that money on something someone will use only once a month.:rofl:



The price point came in alot lower than most expected .Other manufacturers that were set to release simular products are going back to the drawing board.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

Not everybody's loving it.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/01/28/new-apple-ipad-failure/?test=latestnews


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 29, 2010)

For whatever it means, I noticed that Apple's stock went down today (at 10:20a.m) and Amazon up 3%. This might show the market didn't think the iPad was good enough to cause Kindle any pain.

Having said that, I love gadgets and will probably buy the 2nd level iPad when available.

Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> For whatever it means, I noticed that Apple's stock went down today (at 10:20a.m) and Amazon up 3%. This might show the market didn't think the iPad was good enough to cause Kindle any pain.
> 
> Having said that, I love gadgets and will probably buy the 2nd level iPad when available.
> 
> Brian



AAPL typically gets hit after a product release, just go look up the history.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pens_Fan said:


> Actually, I think that you have probably gone a little overboard in your zealousness for the product.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion, but you don't need to attack others because they don't share yours.



This is totally uncalled for.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 29, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> For whatever it means, I noticed that Apple's stock went down today (at 10:20a.m) and Amazon up 3%. This might show the market didn't think the iPad was good enough to cause Kindle any pain.
> 
> Having said that, I love gadgets and will probably buy the 2nd level iPad when available.
> 
> Brian



Amazon also announced higher than expected profits. Don't read too much into one day.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think Apple is extremely smart in creating this 1.0 product.  

why?

1) It really isn't a v1.0 product.  It is basically an iPod Touch with a bigger screen that is already a market tested winner.  Very little product risk will be anticipated by users or the company.  As many of us have stated, there is a market just for iPod touch owners wanting a bigger screen.  My son, who is in the market for an iPod touch, decided postpone his purchase to get an iPad instead.  Will it steal sales between the two?  It doesn't really matter.  It's still an Apple sale.  May impact margins a bit, but I doubt it.  As a simple product extension of the iPod touch line, it's a low risk product developer bet.

2) By leveraging all of the current operating system development, developer programs and iTunes store, you can expect a lot more applications that simply take advantage of the bigger screen.  More business computing applications are now possible.  The iPad is just another platform for third party developers to figure out the killer application for this device.

3) There is no coherent and easily understood market for a tablet PC yet.  Apple is betting that by putting this product in the market, it will figure out where it fits.  Who is more likely to figure out the market for tablet PCs?  The PC manufacturers who have simply made a smaller laptop?  Those guys are stuck in the windows paradigm where new applications are clunky and hard to purchase and use.  The Apple user experience is so much superior that when the right applications manifest themselves, the game is over.

4) There is a clear market segment available now.  Kindle sales.  That market alone plus the extension of the iPod touch segment probably cost justifies the product development initiative.

Within 2 years, the market for tablet PCs will be determined.  Apple will win it.  And, everyone with knowledge of the industry will see this product launch as a key underpinning to Apple's domination.

If there is a market for a skype box with a webcam, them Apple will serve it.  If there isn't, then there isn't.  

All of the linux intiatives dont' work for me either.  Sure, there is open source software and developers/consumers don't need to pay Microsoft licensing fees.   But, they user experience for those applications are still archaic.  Apple will win because they make products that are intuitively easy to use.  Same concept they built the original Macintosh on.  It's just taken them 25 years to find a way around the Microsoft monopoly.  With the Apple iPhone operating system, they've got the next generation operating system for how consumers want to engage computer applications.  We'll see if they become the next microsoft.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2010)

Folks - let's critique the product and not each other - please!


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

Those interested in the iPad as an ebook reader should beware that Apple intends to lock you in with Adobe ePub version books that can only be used on the iPad.  See here.  I take it that also means you must shop at the Apple ebookstore.  (For my Sony reader, I buy ePub books from many online stores like fictionwise and booksonboard, among others, to take advantage of sales, promotions, etc. and save a bundle on deals with 100% rebates, 25% off coupons, etc.)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 29, 2010)

Amy said:


> Those interested in the iPad as an ebook reader should beware that Apple intends to lock you in with Adobe ePub version books that can only be used on the iPad.  See here.  I take it that also means you must shop at the Apple ebookstore.  (For my Sony reader, I buy ePub books from many online stores like fictionwise and booksonboard, among others, to take advantage of sales, promotions, etc. and save a bundle on deals with 100% rebates, 25% off coupons, etc.)



Content is obviously the key battleground.  Apple definitely wants to lock everyone into their eBookstore.  The first one to critical mass wins and it is a winner take all market.

Soon Apple will be as evil as the once almighty Microsoft.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 29, 2010)

Amy said:


> Those interested in the iPad as an ebook reader should beware that Apple intends to lock you in with Adobe ePub version books that can only be used on the iPad.  See here.  I take it that also means you must shop at the Apple ebookstore.  (For my Sony reader, I buy ePub books from many online stores like fictionwise and booksonboard, among others, to take advantage of sales, promotions, etc. and save a bundle on deals with 100% rebates, 25% off coupons, etc.)



I don't know about that. From what I read after the launch, they are going with the standard ePub version. Yes, they will offer some form of DRM--to encourage publishers to sell books in their store--but, as I understand it, the iPad will support standard ePub books as well.

This is something which will have to be watched for sure. However, I think the general user/reader, doesn't really care and has no knowledge of any of this. Unfortunately, ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Soon Apple will be as evil as the once almighty Microsoft.



Hah, DH already thinks Apple is as "evil" of a company as Microsoft from that perspective (re trying to lock folks in on proprietary software).  

I know many are interested in the iPad for purposes other than ebook reading.  But seriously, for those who do plan to do a lot of ebook reading (and who would otherwise easily spend hundreds of dollars on print books in a few months or a year), you can save quite a bit of $ in the long run if you buy one of the many readers that would allow you to shop for books from a variety of online bookstores and take advantage of various promotions, club deals, coupons that continue and will continue to remain available as those store compete for your business.  I know I can stretch my book $ way farther than DH (as he still reads print books only).


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> I don't know about that. From what I read after the launch, they are going with the standard ePub version. Yes, they will offer some form of DRM--to encourage publishers to sell books in their store--but, as I understand it, the iPad will support standard ePub books as well.
> 
> This is something which will have to be watched for sure. However, I think the general user/reader, doesn't really care and has no knowledge of any of this. Unfortunately, ignorance is bliss...



That linked page I pointed to said *Adobe *is the one who has stated that Apple will not use the standard ePub version but a version exclusive to Apple software.


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is the full quoted statement from Adobe on gizmodo which also discusses the iPad's rejection of Flash support.


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 29, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> As opposed to a timeshare which you will only use once per year?



You missed the joke.....:hysterical: 

Ann


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> The darn thing doesn’t even have an SD card slot. They tout it as being so great for organizing your pictures, but how do you get the pictures onto the darn thing in the first place without having a USB card reader accessory. That’s just dumb IMO. How much extra would it have really cost them to add a SD card slot and a webcam anyway?



I think the word on the street is that Apple will be selling USB and SD card adaptors and make more $$ from selling the accessories later.  See, for example, this view.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> It's comments like this that really detract from a worthwhile discussion on product features, and opinions whether or not they are required for a particular use. It's really quite easy for people to get disenchanted with online systems like TUG due to comments like this one. I'd really hope you take the high road and apologize for it, but I'm not holding my breath.


 
Let me get this straight, you quote me 5 times (I just did a quick count so it may not be exactly accurate) on this thread telling me how my opinion is ridiculous and silly. I haven't quoted you at all except for right now. I asked you to stop quoting me and telling me my opinion is ridiculous b/c it frankly won't change my opinion, and I even said please. Yet, I'm supposed to apologize for this? Are you for real? Is this a joke?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 29, 2010)

*AT&T Subscription Required*

Maybe I have something wrong here factually but I am sure it will be pointed out.  If I buy a kindle I don't have to buy a wireless service for downloading books - it is included in the price of the kindle.  If I buy an Ipad I must then buy a wireless subscription to AT&T- or pay month to month - either way I must pay.

If I am interested in an E-reader the choice is clear for me.  Paying extra for the wireless service adds to the cost of each book I download.  Why would I do that if my primary concern was an e-reader.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

*It's even worse then I frist thought!*

I stand corrected, the ipad doesn't even have a USB port.  It has a dock connector, a headphone jack and a SIM card tray.  That's it!  So, it's even worse then I thought!  You can't even hook up a webcam or a SD card reader until Apple comes out with the accessories for it.  The only way to get pictures or documents onto or off of it now as it currently stands would be to sync it up with your computer or to e-mail them to yourself.  That's certainly not very usefull for traveling with it.

It's basically just a large iTouch and fancy e-reader and internet browser.  I knew there was a possibility Apple may go in this direction, but myself and a lot of Apple fans were hoping they wouldn't.

Again, IMO it really looks like crap!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Maybe I have something wrong here factually but I am sure it will be pointed out. If I buy a kindle I don't have to buy a wireless service for downloading books - it is included in the price of the kindle. If I buy an Ipad I must then buy a wireless subscription to AT&T- or pay month to month - either way I must pay.


 
WiFi is free (at least most of the time including your home) and you can use WiFi to download stuff and you don't need to bother with AT&T.  In fact, if you get the cheaper version with just WiFi AT&T isn't even an option.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aussiedog said:


> You missed the joke.....:hysterical:
> 
> Ann



Well, I was going to post that I am not sure if my son will purchase the one with the most or the least memory.  You know, the max iPad or the min iPad.


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Well, I was going to post that I am not sure if my son will purchase the one with the most or the least memory.  You know, the max iPad or the min iPad.



You've got to stop this!  :rofl:


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> Let me get this straight, you quote me 5 times (I just did a quick count so it may not be exactly accurate) on this thread telling me how my opinion is ridiculous and silly. I haven't quoted you at all except for right now. I asked you to stop quoting me and telling me my opinion is ridiculous b/c it frankly won't change my opinion, and I even said please. Yet, I'm supposed to apologize for this? Are you for real? Is this a joke?



I never said your requested features were silly or ridiculous.

It's my belief that Apple knows what its customers want, and they have proven that time after time. Let's get back to the topic and not get defensive ~ I understand that you want to buy one but can't convince yourself to due to a lack of features which you consider critical.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Amy said:


> I know many are interested in the iPad for purposes other than ebook reading.  But seriously, for those who do plan to do a lot of ebook reading (and who would otherwise easily spend hundreds of dollars on print books in a few months or a year), you can save quite a bit of $ in the long run if you buy one of the many readers that would allow you to shop for books from a variety of online bookstores and take advantage of various promotions, club deals, coupons that continue and will continue to remain available as those store compete for your business.  I know I can stretch my book $ way farther than DH (as he still reads print books only).



Great comment. There's a video online today of Walt Mossberg talking with Steve Jobs after the presentation this week which you can see on his column here, where he states that books will be sold at the same price as Amazon does for the Kindle. This may mean that prices at Amazon are going to increase, which is what the publishers desire.

Apple's going to want to lock users into their bookstore, just as they tried to do with the iTunes store for music. But Amazon and others found a way around that limitation, as iTunes itself permits standard MP3 files. Note that the link you referenced earlier also says that items purchased for the iPad won't be readable on another device, but not that other ePub documents won't be readable on the iPad. I don't envision Apple requiring all documents be purchased from their BookStore, just like music doesn't have to be purchased from the iTunes Store. But they will make it extremely easy to purchase items for the iPad, and that convenience is what most users desire.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> the ipad doesn't even have a USB port.  It has a dock connector, a headphone jack and a SIM card tray.



The iPhone and iPod Touch don't have USB built-in. This doesn't mean they won't be available via accessories. Or, via networking over wireless to your computer. I am certain that Apple has thought out very clearly how they intend users to transfer files to/from the device. For instance, look at www.iwork.com.



> That's it!  So, it's even worse then I thought!  You can't even hook up a webcam or a SD card reader until Apple comes out with the accessories for it. The only way to get pictures or documents onto or off of it now as it currently stands would be to sync it up with your computer or to e-mail them to yourself.  That's certainly not very usefull for traveling with it.



Already announced the ability to import pictures. Scroll to the bottom of 
http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

Details:


> iPad Camera Connection Kit
> The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the camera’s USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the camera’s SD card.






> Again, IMO it really looks like crap!



Don't be surprised if it wins an engineering / product design award. Apple does quite well with industry awards.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 29, 2010)

Amy said:


> Here is the full quoted statement from Adobe on gizmodo which also discusses the iPad's rejection of Flash support.



Yup, Adobe is beginning to see that its days of dominance with Flash may be ending. HTML5 shows a lot of promise to replace the need for Flash. And as Gizmodo states:



> The main arguments against Flash running on the iPad are that it's a resource hog and a security risk. Both true! Hopefully the web is moving away from relying on Flash for videos and ugly menus, with HTML5 acting as a more-than-adequate replacement.



I've been involved in a number of Flash projects over the years, and its a great tool, but has a number of drawbacks. Apple obviously made the decision not to include support for it in the iPhone and is continuing that with the iPad. And if the iPhone continues to sell well, and if the iPad sells as expected, we may see a shift from Flash to another solution which is supported, such as HTML5.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Folks - let's critique the product and not each other - please!



I'm with Denise here.  

I'd like to read facts and opinions about the iPad, but the bickering on this thread makes it unpleasant.  I don't want to read about who criticized whom first or how many times.


----------



## Amy (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't know that the ebookstore for the iPad is a joint venture among book publishers (unhappy with Amazon) and Apple:  WSJ Heard on the Street and Amazon flexes its muscle.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 30, 2010)

Amy said:


> That linked page I pointed to said *Adobe *is the one who has stated that Apple will not use the standard ePub version but a version exclusive to Apple software.



Ok, who's making the iPad, Apple or Adobe. Sorry, I trust what Apple said rather than what Adobe said. Until the actual device comes out we'll not know for sure but I definately read--from Apple--they're using a non-proprietary ePub format.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 30, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I stand corrected, the ipad doesn't even have a USB port.  It has a dock connector, a headphone jack and a SIM card tray.  That's it!  So, it's even worse then I thought!  You can't even hook up a webcam or a SD card reader until Apple comes out with the accessories for it.  The only way to get pictures or documents onto or off of it now as it currently stands would be to sync it up with your computer or to e-mail them to yourself.  That's certainly not very usefull for traveling with it.
> 
> It's basically just a large iTouch and fancy e-reader and internet browser.  I knew there was a possibility Apple may go in this direction, but myself and a lot of Apple fans were hoping they wouldn't.
> 
> Again, IMO it really looks like crap!



One word...bluetooth....


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 30, 2010)

GadgetRick said:


> One word...bluetooth....


 
So, I'm on a trip with the ipad and my camera.  I use a regular camera with an SD card like most people do.  I take a bunch of pictures that I'd like to organize and send to family that evening.  I sit down with my trusty ipad and oops, wait a minute, there's no SD card slot.  There isn't even a USB slot which I can also use if I happen to have that cable my camera came with.  Does my camera have bluetooth - nope.  Well, I guess I'm SOL.

The iphone and itouch don't have these ports b/c they're small devices and don't have room for them.  The ipad's a lot bigger and if you look at the ports and functionality it's really just a big itouch.  The only added functionality is iwork and the bookstore and it sounds like they're being released as apps, so they actually may also end up being available for the iphone and itouch too.  After all, there is a Kindle app for the iphone and itouch.  I wonder if the Kindle app will work for the ipad?

I watch macrumors also and during my time there for every detractor of the iphone, itouch or imac there seems like there are 10-20 defenders including myself.  I'm a big defender of the iphone and itouch and will continue to be.  For the ipad, the reverse seems to be true.  There are a lot of loyal Apple people who think Apple lost their mojo on this one.

Anyway, I appreciate that you guys like it and that's fine.  For me, I didn't want a fancy e-reader or a large itouch and the pricepoint didn't matter for me.  So, for me it's a big dissapointment that I really now have no intention of buying which actually saddens me b/c I was really looking forward to this product.   

I'm officially signing out of this thread and will move onto other TUG threads.  

Best wishes to everybody!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2010)

*6 reasons to have one, 6 reasons not to....*

Six reasons you want an iPad, six reasons you don't
By David Coursey
January 28, 2010 01:09 PM ET


Full coverage: Apple's iPad



PC World - Apple's new tablet, the iPad, sparks strong emotion among both supporters and detractors. For everyone else, here are six reasons to pre-order and half-dozen reasons to wait.
Reasons to buy:
1. Undeniably cool. The iPad looks like a giant iPod and the look supersizes quite nicely.

2. The best e-reader? The iPad is already generating comments that it will be a Kindle-beater and Nook-destroyer. The 16 GB $499 model may not be good for carrying around lots of movies and music, but it should hold a lot of books. I want to hear more about the hands-on reading experience, but early word is the iPad is an excellent place to enjoy a good book. Or a textbook, which is a huge potential market for the device.

3. Gaming. The iPhone became a surprise hit among gamers, or at least expanded the market to include lots of previous non-gamers (such as myself). Either way, the iPad is optimized to improve the iPhone gaming experience, allowing new elements to be added to games that can be played on both the iPhone/iPod touch and the new iPad.

4. Media sharing. The iPad makes it easy to share media. Not for a whole room, but you and a friend or two should be able to watch movies, listen to music, or pass the iPad back-and-forth for games. It's just the right size for sharing up-close and the lack of a keyboard makes the iPad easier to handle than a notebook.

5. Applications. With all the above going for it, the iPad almost doesn't have to do things like Web surfing and e-mail checking or document writing. But, it does them all and runs 140,000 iPhone apps besides. Sure, the best apps will be specially-written for the iPad, but you can use iPhone/iPod touch favorites right away.

6. Time may be on your side. The iPad may become much more compelling -- thanks to new apps -- between now and its March/April ship dates.
Reasons to hold off:

1. No subsidy on the 3G version. Apple wants you to pay $829 for the 64GB device, plus monthly wireless fees for AT&T's 3G. The first year total: $1,189.

2. The wrong screen. It's not clear why Apple didn't choose a 16:9 aspect ratio, the standard for widescreen entertainment, but not doing so makes the iPad much less interesting for watching movies.

3. Not much of a work machine. New applications may hammer away at the iPad's limitations, but the truth is that a notebook or netbook or even (in many circumstances) an iPhone is much more useful. Maybe it isn't even fair to ask a device so well-tuned for entertainment to work at the office too, but Apple is promoting the iPad as a work tool. And right now, I have to respond, "No" in most circumstances.

4. E-readers have better battery life. If you don't need all the other features, a Kindle or Nook offer better battery life for e-reading, but lack the color screen.

5. 'Tweener' factor. The iPad is a "tweener," in the bad sense of the word. Not a computer, but not a smartphone, the iPad lacks the functionality of a notebook and the convenience of an iPhone or Droid. The iPad may be just one more thing to haul around if you already carry a notebook, which it doesn't come close to replacing.

6. Excitement fleeting. By the time the iPad ships, the excitement may be over. Perhaps helping lots of people save money.

There are many more reasons, both pro and con, regarding an iPad purchase but the best one may be the simplest: You've either got to have one (and have the spare cash) or the iPad doesn't do much for you.

Since it won't be available until March or April (for the 3G models), you have lots of time to change your mind. And for the initial excitement to wear off.

David Coursey has been writing about technology products and companies for more than 25 years. He tweets as @techinciter and may be contacted via his Web site.


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 1, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> So, I'm on a trip with the ipad and my camera.  I use a regular camera with an SD card like most people do.  I take a bunch of pictures that I'd like to organize and send to family that evening.  I sit down with my trusty ipad and oops, wait a minute, there's no SD card slot.  There isn't even a USB slot which I can also use if I happen to have that cable my camera came with.  Does my camera have bluetooth - nope.  Well, I guess I'm SOL.
> 
> The iphone and itouch don't have these ports b/c they're small devices and don't have room for them.  The ipad's a lot bigger and if you look at the ports and functionality it's really just a big itouch.  The only added functionality is iwork and the bookstore and it sounds like they're being released as apps, so they actually may also end up being available for the iphone and itouch too.  After all, there is a Kindle app for the iphone and itouch.  I wonder if the Kindle app will work for the ipad?
> 
> ...


First, Apple has already announced a connector which will allow you to have an USB port or SD card reader or... That's the great thing about the single port. You can make it ANYTHING you want/need (within reason).

Ok, we get it, you don't think it's a good product for you. That's fine. Doesn't make it a bad product. I don't drive a Honda Accord--not the car for me--I don't say it's a horrible car because I don't like it.

If you're saying it's a crap device because people online are saying it is--months before it's even released--well, not sure what exactly to say. Makes no sense. So, if the people at that website said it was a great idea, would you then feel it was a great product?


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good overview of the iPad from Andy Ihnatko, published in the Chicago Sun-Times.

http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/2017907,ihnatko-ipad-hands-on-012810.article#



> The iPad is too different, and the day is too early, to make any sort of call on the success or failure of this thing. At worst, Apple will be faulted for atypical conservatism.
> 
> 
> It has a feeling of being The Right Size. It’s smaller in your hand than what you might expect, which means that it feels manageable and easy to carry around. But it’s big enough that you don’t find yourself asking “what’s the point of having this _and_ an iPhone or Android?”
> ...


----------



## Transit (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done article .The problem I have with  leaving out flash is it leaves gaping holes in your internet experience. My Droid and a computer at work have no flash and I constantly come across that little annoying emptiness or cube that shows on your screen when a page is loaded with flash. Tons of email have flash. Until flash is a thing of the past, browsing without it just seems incomplete. If anyone disagrees with this just remove Adobe flash from your computer for a week and see how your internet experience suffers. The SD or USB  built in would just be convenient. The webcam is a must and will most likely show up in the next version. I like the Idea of this product and will most likely buy one 2nd or 3rd gen.


----------

